# I got a 1.29 GPA Oh god



## destroyX (Nov 20, 2010)

I got an E in everything except my Chem Lab which I got a C+ in. I wasn't going to class and all I did was smoke and drink pretty much everyday by myself. I'm so ashamed of myself to even talk to an advisor I already missed 2 appointments. I can't flunk out of college though Idk whats going to happen to me.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

What year are you? If you care about your studies, you have to buck up and study. Stop drinking and messing around, and focus on your academic career.

If you don't care, drop out of college. Why are you there if you're drinking and smoking all the time?

If this is in relation to depression, I would advice you to take some time off. Take a gap year, or skip a semester.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Well at least I have a decent reason to get a 1.29 in college. I have a very severe learning disability, and I WAS studying. 30 hours a week of tutoring in my hard subject in fact. Still didn't pass.

I ended up just quitting college because I was put on academic suspension. Apparently I'll never be smart enough to go back.


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

I think that at this point you know what needs to change. You need to stop drinking and smoking for a while and get back on the straight path. Everyone can make mistakes, it only truly becomes a mistake when you do not act in order to solve it.

Start by slowing down on alcohol and smoking for a week or two, then when your head has cleared get an appointment with the chancellor and simply get on with a contract of some sort.


----------



## destroyX (Nov 20, 2010)

Yea I am DONE with drugs and everything. I wouldn't go to class sometimes because the quizzes would be passed out but around so everyone could see everyones grades- and that freaked me out with the SA. One class was at 8am and I never made it on time or would be like 5 mins late but didnt want to walk in front of everyone. Its so stupid next semester I'm going to just not care because at this point I can only care about one thing- my grades!!! I'm supposed to be a junior now (actually I was supposed to graduate this june) but I'm behind. I wish I could start college over I can't believe I'm doing this bad. I used to get straight As in high school.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

You shouldn't go another semester unless you've made significant changes. The same thing will happen.


----------



## Asperamber (Jan 18, 2012)

That is like me. I graduated high school with a 3.69 GPA and a 3.0 at community college. At University I am at a 2.4 like. It is because of a lot of trauma after high school. I am not happy with that GPA but at least I made it through. I don't think you can graduate with a 1.29 can you? I know you can't at U of Oregon.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

If you are too intimidated going to your adviser and going face-to-face to explain your situation directly, try writing it out and sending an email first. You might also consider going to someone in Student Services that helps students going through a hard time. You don't have to come up with your plan alone; let other people help you come up with a viable support plan. Maybe that means taking some time off, but it's good to get a more objective perspective about what you should do. Not a lot of people talk about struggling in college, but it does happen, and there are meant to be people there to help you. The hard part is you have to reach out to them first and ask for help.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

It sounds like, beyond all the drugs, this is SA and possibly depression related. Take some time off and work on those issues before you waste any more money on school. I sure wish I had. My grades took a nosedive last year when I was having a really bad period with my depression, SA and some eating problems to boot. I know how you feel, especially having also been a very good student in the past. But it won't get better on its own. Let this be a warning. You aren't going to get much out of school until you work on your own issues. 

See if you can get a semester off. Most schools will let you defer, especially if your poor academic performance is related to mental health problems. Work on the SA and anything else and then, if your motivation seems to be coming back, think about registering for classes and working hard to get the grades back up. This isn't the end of your college career; it's just time for a reassessment.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

destroyX said:


> Yea I am DONE with drugs and everything. I wouldn't go to class sometimes because the quizzes would be passed out but around so everyone could see everyones grades- and that freaked me out with the SA. *One class was at 8am and I never made it on time or would be like 5 mins late but didnt want to walk in front of everyone. *Its so stupid next semester I'm going to just not care because at this point I can only care about one thing- my grades!!! I'm supposed to be a junior now (actually I was supposed to graduate this june) but I'm behind. I wish I could start college over I can't believe I'm doing this bad. *I used to get straight As in high school.*


The first bold part was definitely me last semester..I could have sworn that I was gonna flunk my 8AM English class because he took attendance and you can't miss more than 2 classes.I hated the attention that you get due to being late too. For the second bolded part, I will admit that I haven't been trying hard on my studies as much as I did in high school..

I really think that college plays a huge role towards worsening ones SA and depression..especially if it's already severe.


----------



## destroyX (Nov 20, 2010)

Yea, I wish I could just heal myself. I know deep inside that I have mental problems....all I could think about this semester was suicide. I'm just too embarrassed to talk to a counseler about it- having to walk out with blood shot eyes and feeling guilty about feeling bad in general. There's nothiing wrong with my life. It's so stupid. I'm going to talk to an advisor, first a counseler I think.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Hopefully this will make you feel better. I go to every class and rarely miss any days, yet I have a similar GPA. 

Anyway, maybe you should get help with that stuff. Good luck


----------



## destroyX (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I had a free ride until now. Maybe having to pay will make me more inclined to study better. I was trying to fit in and not look stupid the whole time- I should have just focused on my degree!!!


----------



## Paradoxic (Feb 5, 2012)

this basically happened to me my first semester (I had a 0.69 gpa lol)..


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

destroyX said:


> I got an E in everything except my Chem Lab which I got a C+ in. I wasn't going to class and all I did was smoke and drink pretty much everyday by myself. I'm so ashamed of myself to even talk to an advisor I already missed 2 appointments. I can't flunk out of college though Idk whats going to happen to me.


Stop doing what you are doing. You listed the problems you had. Now don't do those things anymore.


----------



## thing (May 17, 2012)

Get in contact with your advisor asap. The longer you put it off, the harder it will be to deal with it.


----------



## MeMe89 (Jun 25, 2009)

Revenwyn said:


> Well at least I have a decent reason to get a 1.29 in college. I have a very severe learning disability, and I WAS studying. 30 hours a week of tutoring in my hard subject in fact. Still didn't pass.
> 
> I ended up just quitting college because I was put on academic suspension. Apparently I'll never be smart enough to go back.


That doesn't mean things can change and you can go back. I know at my school when a student has a disability, they will make accommodations and provide them resources in order for them to fulfill their requirements and potentials. For instance, a student is given extra time on papers and exams. Look at it this way, you've reached the college level. Not many people graduate or finish high school and go onto college.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

MeMe89 said:


> That doesn't mean things can change and you can go back. I know at my school when a student has a disability, they will make accommodations and provide them resources in order for them to fulfill their requirements and potentials. For instance, a student is given extra time on papers and exams. Look at it this way, you've reached the college level. Not many people graduate or finish high school and go onto college.


The only accomodations they were able to give me were extra test time and tutoring. What I need is to be able to substitute classes. My math ability is at 5th grade. The only reason I was able to go to college at all is because the state I lived in required that community colleges let homeschoolers take classes for dual credit. I transferred to university on just music and PE classes. Apparently I never officially graduated high school, though I was allowed to walk with a few other homeschoolers when I was 21... yes... three years late. In other words, my family gave up on me.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

I think I got something similar to your GPA this past semester. Two failed classes and a C. In high school I had a 4.2 GPA so it can happen to anyone. My Uni. GPA fell from 3.2 to 2.5-2.6ish or something like that after this semester. I wasn't drinking or partying or anything like that, in fact in the beginning of the semester I was performing extremely well in all my classes. But for some reason, in the last two months of the semester I stopped caring about my academics (didn't go to any classes nor did I even open a book) and I prioritized other elements of my life (physical fitness and social interaction). I don't regret it however, I am much more confident and am enjoying my life a lot more since I made these personal improvements. 

The good thing is, once I retake the failed classes the new grade will replace the F's and will go in my GPA as substitutes. I plan on prioritizing academics again this summer and until I graduate since I can't afford to fail anymore classes after 12 failed units :b. Just prioritize academics and you'll be fine.


----------



## MeMe89 (Jun 25, 2009)

Revenwyn said:


> The only accomodations they were able to give me were extra test time and tutoring. What I need is to be able to substitute classes. My math ability is at 5th grade. The only reason I was able to go to college at all is because the state I lived in required that community colleges let homeschoolers take classes for dual credit. I transferred to university on just music and PE classes. Apparently I never officially graduated high school, though I was allowed to walk with a few other homeschoolers when I was 21... yes... three years late. In other words, my family gave up on me.


Well, you should not feel so bad about it. At least you didn't waste your money and time on a useless degree that won't even provide you a job at the end. Yes, that happened to me!


----------



## destroyX (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for the advice everyone. ME me, what did you get your degree in??


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Just to tack on a bit of support: My first year in college, I had a 2.13 gpa and got put on academic probation. And I was one hell of a mess of depression. I talked to a counselor, I gave things another good-faith effort, changed my course of study, and I still struggled... however, even though things were tough, and I still made mistakes, and it took me six years altogether, I graduated and pulled myself up to a 3.2 gpa.

Depression and SA can kick your *** if you let them, but I know you can beat them even when they make you struggle. Drop the drugs and booze, join a club or two if you haven't to get some social exposure, and give it another shot! You can do it.  Talk to your adviser ASAP, and make an appointment with a counselor.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Asperamber said:


> That is like me. I graduated high school with a 3.69 GPA and a 3.0 at community college. At University I am at a 2.4 like. It is because of a lot of trauma after high school. I am not happy with that GPA but at least I made it through. I don't think you can graduate with a 1.29 can you? I know you can't at U of Oregon.


U went to UO? I graduated last summer and am working at a bank. I graduated with a 2.4 as well...in Poli Sci, the easiest **** ever...


----------



## miller90 (Jun 29, 2012)

Revenwyn said:


> Well at least I have a decent reason to get a 1.29 in college. I have a very severe learning disability, and I WAS studying. 30 hours a week of tutoring in my hard subject in fact. Still didn't pass.
> 
> I ended up just quitting college because I was put on academic suspension. Apparently I'll never be smart enough to go back.


 dont think like that. I was in your postion not too long ago...it gets better....try reading some books on being a better student. I just recently bought a book called Simple Principles to Excel in School by Alex Lluch...it incredible...it has helped me so much in school...i dont know where I would be without it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I have a 2.24 gpa Im not smart im just lazy...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Whatever happened to F?
That is scary! E does not mean Excellent. :stu


----------

